# Entretien boucle sport tissus



## Julesvales (21 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour 
Comment entretenez/nettoyez vous vos bracelet boucle sport?
Comme c’est du tissus je n’ose pas le passer sous l’eau.
Merci


----------



## fousfous (21 Juillet 2020)

Tu peux passer sous l'eau, ça séchera c'est du nylon.
Par contre si tu n'as qu'un bracelet c'est embêtant comme ça met du temps à sécher.


----------



## Julesvales (24 Juillet 2020)

Merci c’est se que je pensais mais je n’osais pas mouiller. Pas de soucis pour le séchage j’en ai d’autre


----------

